# Legal Hunting Hours



## Quickdraw (Jul 31, 2007)

That other thread about legal issues got me thinking... As per the DNR website, deer hunting is restricted to 1/2 hour before sunrise until 1/2 hour after sunset. 

My uncertainty is this: 

When can you actually go afield (go to your stand and wait for legal hunting hours)? 

And if it is legal to go to your stand before hunting hours, what would make it illegal? 

Does possessing a loaded weapon make it illegal, or do you actually have to shoot something before you violate the law? 


Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

You cannot go afield with a loaded firearm except during legal hunting hours during deer seasons. You can use artificial lights (flashlight) to go to and from your hunting location one hour before and one hour after legal hunting hours, while in possession of an unloaded firearm or crossbow or a bow. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Quickdraw (Jul 31, 2007)

I believe so. 

Does the use of a flashlight change anything? As in you could out go earlier if you do not use a flashlight?


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

ok now in the case of a muzzleloader..that clearly isnt going to be unloaded every hunt. is there a stipulation to that?


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

perchy87 said:


> ok now in the case of a muzzleloader..that clearly isnt going to be unloaded every hunt. is there a stipulation to that?


If the primer is not on the nipple, it is considered unloaded.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Munsterlndr said:


> . You can use artificial lights (flashlight) to go to and from your hunting location one hour before and one hour after legal hunting hours, ........


Is that in the Hunting Guide ? Page ? I can't seem to find that rule. If that is true, there are a whole bunch of low down dirty rotten violators who go into their stands before legal hours. Bet most of this scum abuse their wife and children too.

L & O


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is that in the Hunting Guide ? Page ? I can't seem to find that rule. If that is true, there are a whole bunch of low down dirty rotten violators who go into their stands before legal hours. Bet most of this scum abuse their wife and children too.
> 
> L & O


Link to the relevant page of the 2010 Hunting guide.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31392--,00.html

I've been guilty of violating this one in the past. About 6-7 years ago I shot a doe with about 5 minutes of legal shooting light left. After the shot she ran into the swamp in the opposite direction from my vehicle which was parked about a quarter mile away from my stand. I unloaded my weapon and waited about 15 minutes before I went to look for blood. I left my rifle at my blind and followed the blood trail for around 100 yards through the swamp. It was pretty slow going due to the deer going through water a couple of times. By the time I found her it was about 45 minutes after legal shooting hours and it took me another 20 minutes or so to field dress her and drag her the 100 yards back to the blind where my rifle was. It was now more that an hour after legal shooting hours and I still had a 1/4 mile drag back to the truck. 

If I wanted to stay within the law, the choices were, 

A: Drag the deer the 1/4 mile back to the truck carrying my unloaded rifle, while blundering through the woods in the dark, without using any light.

B: Leave my rifle at the blind while I using my headlamp to drag the deer back to the truck and then after depositing the deer, use the light to go back to my blind and then complete the trip back to the truck without using any light while carrying my unloaded rifle.

C: Carry my unloaded rifle slung over my shoulder while dragging the deer back to the truck, while using my headlamp. 

Believe me, by that time I was tired enough from dragging her through the swamp that it was not a huge moral dilemma for me to choose option C. Didn't struggle very long with that one and I didn't lose any sleep over it either. To compound things I also tagged her on the ear, so I was a double low life scum in that instance. :lol:


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Munsterlndr said:


> ..... You can use artificial lights (flashlight) to go to and from your hunting location one hour before and one hour after legal hunting hours..........
> ......


OK, I read the link and that is page 30 in the guide. So, do you think it is legal to go in before an hour early if you are doing so without an artifical light ? No light at all or I guess someone could use a burning torch. Seems like a real silly rule and one that is going to be broken a lot, especially on Nov. 15th.

L & O


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is that in the Hunting Guide ? Page ? I can't seem to find that rule. If that is true, there are a whole bunch of low down dirty rotten violators who go into their stands before legal hours. Bet most of this scum abuse their wife and children too.
> 
> L & O


was that a serious comment? if so you should seek professional help


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

perchy87 said:


> was that a serious comment? if so you should seek professional help


OMG. Come on, think a little. 

L & O


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

i used to think comments like that were jokes...then i started realize how..hmm whats the word...Dumb todays population has become, nothing suprises me anymore. figured id ask


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> OK, I read the link and that is page 30 in the guide. So, do you think it is legal to go in before an hour early if you are doing so without an artifical light ? No light at all or I guess someone could use a burning torch. Seems like a real silly rule and one that is going to be broken a lot, especially on Nov. 15th.
> 
> L & O


Silly rule, yes, but a needed rule. Gives a CO a perfectly good reason to stop and get someone walking through a field at 2:00am with a spot light and gun out of the woods and in jail or fined.


----------

